# What was the last show you've watched?



## Heliophobic (Aug 2, 2012)

*What was the last show you watched?*

I've really been meaning to make this thread. I figured if there's ones for films and songs, there should be one for shows.

I've been watching a lot of Breaking Bad recently. Just started about a week ago. I've roughly half-way through season three. I must say, this show is much better than I was expecting it to be, and I was already expecting it to be great.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Aug 2, 2012)

School Spirits, Big Bang Theory, CONAN, and Robot Chicken


----------



## Viridis (Aug 2, 2012)

I don't get to watch much television with my work schedule, but before I left college for home, I watched Top Gear UK, Doctor Who, Archer, South Park, and started to watch Spy.

I miss being able to use Netflix and Hulu.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Aug 2, 2012)

ReBoot re-runs on Youtube T^T (I rarely watch TV anymore)


----------



## TheDiesel (Aug 2, 2012)

Breaking Bad, sucks it's the last season. :<


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 2, 2012)

'A history of art in three colours' and 'the antikythera mechanism,' last night.


----------



## Kaiser (Aug 2, 2012)

Fringe, Person of Interest, The Big Bang Theory, and The Legend of Korra


----------



## Zenia (Aug 2, 2012)

I am currently re-watching Stargate SG1. I am on season 6 now. Once I finish season 7, I am gonna start watching Atlantis as well since some of the episodes crossover between series. I hope Netflix has it... I haven't checked yet.

Other than than that, on cable I have been watching Master Chef, Hell's Kitchen and Drop Dead Diva.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Aug 2, 2012)

Futurama. Love that show so much~


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 2, 2012)

Zenia said:


> I am currently re-watching Stargate SG1. I am on season 6 now. Once I finish season 7, I am gonna start watching Atlantis as well since some of the episodes crossover between series. I hope Netflix has it... I haven't checked yet.
> 
> Other than than that, on cable I have been watching Master Chef, Hell's Kitchen and Drop Dead Diva.



Stargate is brilliant ^^ I was dissapointed SGU only made one series, but apparantly not many of the original fans liked it.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Aug 2, 2012)

Fruits Basket,
but I _rarely_ watch shows, as it is.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 2, 2012)

Mutha fukin Burn Notice.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 2, 2012)

Panty and Stocking with Garterbelt. I can't stand most anime enough to look it up online let alone by an overpriced boxset. This show is the only one of two to make me do such a thing the other being Trigun. I haven't laughed at a show this hard since I foolishly thought Carlos Mencia was actually funny. Looooong time ago.


----------



## Zenia (Aug 2, 2012)

Fallowfox said:


> apparantly not many of the original fans liked it.


Yeah, I couldn't get into SGU. I watched most of the first season... but I was into Stargate for the parts when they go to a new planet and meet displaced humans or aliens and learn about alien culture and stuff. Since SGU was about just the people on the ship... I lost interest. Unless they did other stuff eventually. If they did, I'd consider watching it.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 2, 2012)

Zenia said:


> Yeah, I couldn't get into SGU. I watched most of the first season... but I was into Stargate for the parts when they go to a new planet and meet displaced humans or aliens and learn about alien culture and stuff. Since SGU was about just the people on the ship... I lost interest. Unless they did other stuff eventually. If they did, I'd consider watching it.



It's more battlestar galactica than SG1, of course I enjoyed both battlestar galactica and caprica so SGU wasn't that bad in my view. 

They do drop off at the odd planet and meet some aliens, but not to any comparable extent to SG1.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Aug 2, 2012)

Re-runs 






Not the box art that I have, but it's the best one. 3 more episodes and on to season 3!
Funny that once I managed to buy all the box sets at discount, out comes the bad-ass complete series box set (with working scanner!) comes to market. Oh well.


----------



## Ramses (Aug 2, 2012)

Re-watching every ep of Archer - it's genius.
Also, just started season 3 of Breaking Bad - trying to pace myself, but I can't. Every ep makes me want to binge, it's so good.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 2, 2012)

Chappelle's Show! Yoooowwwwww


----------



## Traven V (Aug 2, 2012)

Does the Excell Saga and Zorori anime count. I don't watch much T.V.  V.V


----------



## Spotted_Tiger (Aug 3, 2012)

Boondocks and Black Dynamite


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Aug 3, 2012)

Spotted_Tiger said:


> Black Dynamite



Just got into that one. The Micheal Jackson episode was hilarious!!!


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 4, 2012)

Just finished season 4 of Breaking Bad.

Jesus, the end of that finale...


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Aug 4, 2012)

Does this count? 

_Scooby-Doo Spooky Games_





It came after I watched a _Scooby Doo Mystery Inc._ re-run (I can't count that series yet, since I'm not up-to-date). Only 30 minutes. Take a good guess where the games are taking place. Aside from the uncreative title, it was a good episode. One can probably figure out the bad guy, but the details to the crime are fresh and original. And the animation was gorgeous! 

You can find this special episode in the _Laff-A-Lympics_ DVD, which itself seems worth watching. Click the link to see more printsceens!  

BTW, I apologize if this sounds as if I'm sponsoring the thing.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 8, 2012)

Season One of Doctor Who, specifically "The Daleks". I think I have a couple more episodes to go.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Aug 8, 2012)

Some Robot Chicken, Big Bang Theory, that one hour preview of Dragons: Riders of Berk show and CONAN.


----------



## Traven V (Aug 9, 2012)

New episode of the Squidbillies, it's not bad.


----------



## Llamapotamus (Aug 9, 2012)

Ummmm, last thing I watched on TV was the women's beach volleyball semifinals Tuesday night. That and watching the Yankees lose to the Tigers.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 9, 2012)

Burn Notice, currently watching NCIS.


----------



## Ames (Aug 9, 2012)

NTSF:SD:SUV

This show is almost as awesome as Childrens Hospital.


----------



## Ouiji (Aug 9, 2012)

Viridis said:


> I don't get to watch much television with my work schedule, but before I left college for home, I watched Top Gear UK, Doctor Who, Archer, South Park, and started to watch Spy.



Nice list, add Mythbusters and Futurama and you've got my list.


----------



## Kahoku (Aug 9, 2012)

Game of Thrones.


----------



## Twylyght (Aug 10, 2012)

Tron Uprising.  It's not that bad.  My only complaint is some of the character models, but it's growing on me lol


----------



## Serrion (Aug 10, 2012)

Last show I watched was a movie titled "Wolf Town" on Chiller TV, it wasn't bad for a 1 am movie.


----------



## SnowyPenguin (Aug 11, 2012)

Space: 1999. Why science fiction should be left to the professionals.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 11, 2012)

Kekkaishi, not a huge anime fan but I'm hooked


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 11, 2012)

Futurama


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 11, 2012)

Psyche


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 12, 2012)

Malcolm in the Middle.

I forgot how funny this show was.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 12, 2012)

Part of a biographical special about George Harrison


----------



## Traven V (Aug 13, 2012)

Mad T.V. The animated Series


----------



## Anubite (Aug 13, 2012)

Breaking Bad, suits too, best shows on TV for me at the moment.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Aug 13, 2012)

Kekkaishi...ep 12. My first time veiwing the show...I have no damn idea what's going on


----------



## fishie (Aug 13, 2012)

Recently finished watching the last season of supernatural and started watching breaking bad - I like it so far!


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 13, 2012)

Ahhhh!Real Monsters.  Ickis is da shit.


----------



## Namba (Aug 13, 2012)

Dr. Who :3


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 13, 2012)

Who's on first?


----------



## Namba (Aug 13, 2012)

d.batty said:


> Who's on first?


I'm watching it via Netflix. I'm going through it since the next season isn't going to air in a while. So far, David Tennant <3


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 13, 2012)

Woot my dad loves that show, I should watch it.


----------



## Namba (Aug 13, 2012)

d.batty said:


> Woot my dad loves that show, I should watch it.


DO IT


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 14, 2012)

Just watched the episode of King of the Hill where Cotton dies.  I tear up every time cuz he was my fave character in the show.  Yes I know I'm a pussy for crying at a KOTH episode.


----------



## ~Dante~ (Aug 14, 2012)

A friend of mine got me hooked on Gravity Falls.
I know I know, it's a silly cartoon but it cracks me up.


----------



## Traven V (Aug 15, 2012)

Game Grumps on YT XD


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Aug 15, 2012)

d.batty said:


> Just watched the episode of King of the Hill where Cotton dies.  I tear up every time cuz he was my fave character in the show.  Yes I know I'm a pussy for crying at a KOTH episode.



Aw, no...Everybody loves cotton esp. when he taught Peggy to walk again ^u^


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 15, 2012)

~Dante~ said:


> A friend of mine got me hooked on Gravity Falls.
> I know I know, it's a silly cartoon but it cracks me up.


That show is fun


----------



## Serrion (Aug 16, 2012)

I'm watching "Through the Wormhole with Morgan Freeman" that I recorded on my DVR a few weeks ago. It's the one about what makes us who we are. In my opinion, this show is fascinating.


----------



## Serrion (Aug 19, 2012)

Well I feel that it's time to post again, watching a 19 inning (and counting) baseball game. Pirates against the Cardinals


----------



## Laggos (Sep 1, 2012)

Chobits.... god I've been meaning to finish that show for awhile


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 1, 2012)

Louie


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Sep 1, 2012)

Little House on the Prairie... >_>


----------



## Contrast (Sep 1, 2012)

Just watched an episode from Falling Skies, Season 2. We're usually a few seasons behind in everything way down here, though.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 2, 2012)

Breaking Bad. Just watched the last episode of this season.

*AW SHIT.*


----------



## NovaToil (Sep 9, 2012)

The ABSOLUTE last show I watched was Phineas and Ferb!


----------



## Twylyght (Sep 9, 2012)

Leverage.  I love that show.


----------



## Teal (Sep 10, 2012)

Just watched the last four episodes of Code Lyoko on netflix.


----------



## isaxxsaix (Sep 10, 2012)

I think Saving Hope. Or Welcome to the NHK


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 10, 2012)

South Park; the 'Whale Wars' one.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 10, 2012)

Supernatural.

About halfway through season five, if not more.


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Sep 10, 2012)

Stargate SG-1. 

Just started Season 4.


----------



## Punnchy (Sep 12, 2012)

One of the Jeff Dunham stand up specials.


----------



## future4 (Sep 14, 2012)

I just watched an episode of samurai jack, it was pretty cool.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 19, 2012)

Finally caught up with Supernatural.

And just in time. The next season is coming out in a couple weeks, if I remember correctly.


----------



## Ranguvar (Sep 19, 2012)

Burn Notice season 2, episode 5.


----------



## valia_wolfie (Sep 20, 2012)

Umineko no Naku Koro ni xD episooode.. nine I think? 
Less violent (given it still has it's moments) than I expected it to be and more interesting o-o


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Sep 20, 2012)

Gravity Falls. I'm still puzzeled as to why it didn't suck.


----------



## Kaiser (Sep 20, 2012)

My best friend made me watch Breaking Bad. Its awsome Â°.Â°


----------



## Dreaming (Sep 20, 2012)

Doctor Who.

I hate the show, I hate the current cast, it's a real damn shame because the storylines are far better now. I've been watching this show since they re-released it in 2005, that why I haven't stopped.


----------



## Mittens (Sep 20, 2012)

King of the Hill, I actually remembered how good it was, well in comparison to the same re-runs of South Park that are on _every_ night.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Sep 20, 2012)

Mittens said:


> *South Park*, I actually remembered how good it was, well in comparison to the same re-runs of *King of the Hill* that are on _every_ night.



Fixed it for ya. XP

I dunno which channels/television provider you have, but here_ King of the Hill_ gets WAY more re-runs than _South Park_ ever does. 
That doesn't make it a bad show, though. Neither _South Park_. 


My turn.
*Knight Rider*. Finished season 3, started season 4.


----------



## Magick (Sep 20, 2012)

Futurama, the episode where Leela and Amy fight  on the moon wearing butterfly gear.


----------



## Traven V (Sep 21, 2012)

Zorori it's so cute and light hearted, it makes me happy.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 21, 2012)

King of the Hill

I never realized how fucking funny this show was.


----------



## Magick (Sep 22, 2012)

Archer, I love and dislike him (Mostly dislike)


----------



## Twylyght (Sep 22, 2012)

Grimm.


----------



## Kaspar Avaan (Sep 22, 2012)

QI.


----------



## Magick (Sep 22, 2012)

Haven ^^


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Sep 26, 2012)

Finished season 6 of* Ice Road Truckers* on Sunday and *Top Gear* (USA) yesterday, both from _History Channel.
_
They're dropping like flies...


----------



## NerdyMunk (Sep 27, 2012)

New CSI on, then Conan.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Sep 27, 2012)

South Park.



Sheeelllyyyy!!


----------



## Dreaming (Sep 28, 2012)

Homes Under The Hammer!(why)

Yeah, late morning TV fucking sucks.


----------



## Demensa (Sep 28, 2012)

The Walking Dead. Halfway through season 2 and loving every minute of it.
Once I finish this I'm going to move on to season 1 of Breaking Bad.


----------



## toastedtruth (Sep 28, 2012)

I don't watch TV anymore, the Internet is far more interesting than a lot of it. I'd say the last thing I watched was Doctor Who or Mythbusters. More likely Dr. Who because all the UK Mythbusters are repeats. It's a shame, I really like the show.


----------



## Twylyght (Sep 28, 2012)

Haven then Alphas.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 29, 2012)

Shin Mazinger Impact Z


----------



## WagsWolf (Sep 29, 2012)

Drawn Together and MythBusters ^^


----------



## Traven V (Oct 4, 2012)

Continue? on YT


----------



## Magick (Oct 5, 2012)

Hell On Wheels


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 6, 2012)

Game of Thrones
Tits, sex, gay blowjobs, and adorable puppies!


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Oct 9, 2012)

Anybody remember the _LEGO Star Wars: The Padawan Menace_ special? There's another one:
*
LEGO Star Wars: The Empire Strikes Out

*








Caught most of it while grabbing a bite to eat. It's LEGO's idea on what happened between _A New Hope _and_ Empire Strikes Back_. Even with some cheesy bits, it was fun, with fan references, like the whole blown-out-of-proportion "Han shot first!" thing.

While watching, notice the fangirl mob designs. They're all based on just about every female character, and Greedo, that was cruelly written off (moat of 'em) in the entire saga. That homage made me happy. 


And afterwards, I was finally able to watch some episodes of _History Channel's *Counting Cars*_*, *which had a special guest star that made me squeal of joy:





That's *Elvira, Mistress Of the Dark*. Admittedly, I'm not a hardcore fan of her, but I just find her to be _so_ awesome in _so_ many levels.


----------



## ComfyBluePants (Oct 9, 2012)

The amazing British television show known as _Sherlock. _Specifically _The_ _Reichenback Fall._


----------



## Ranguvar (Oct 9, 2012)

Dexter Season seven. I had lost faith considering seasons five and six were so terribad, but I liked the first two episodes of this season. Hopefully it stays good.


----------



## Namba (Oct 10, 2012)

ComfyBluePants said:


> The amazing British television show known as _Sherlock. _Specifically _The_ _Reichenback Fall._



Hells yeah.


----------



## CrowCountry (Oct 10, 2012)

I rarely watch TV, but I'm guilty of watching quite a bit of Doctor Who.  I'm slowly working through the series.


----------



## Bone_Marrow_Man (Oct 10, 2012)

First season of Curb Your Enthusiasm, absolutely fantastic stuff, such sharp writing. I find a little too much of myself in Larry David...


----------



## Day Coydog (Oct 10, 2012)

South Park Season 12 Episode 6 ;-)


----------



## ComfyBluePants (Oct 12, 2012)

Erm.... Glee.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Oct 18, 2012)

Just finished *Knight Rider* season 4:






I thought I had watched the final episode but was wrong. I've never seen it! But for a series finale, it wasn't what I was expecting.

Gonna watch the first season now (started with the 2nd).


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 18, 2012)

Regular Show


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 19, 2012)

Invader Zim, I think.

I both love and hate this show at the same time. It's like the harsh noise of cartoons.


----------



## Ryuu (Oct 19, 2012)

d.batty said:


> Regular Show



Just downloaded season 3


----------



## Aleu (Oct 19, 2012)

Supernatural


----------



## AlphaRad35 (Oct 19, 2012)

Lois and Clark: The New Adventures of Superman


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 22, 2012)

Just finished season 1 of The Boondocks.

This show is even better than I expected.


----------



## Ranguvar (Oct 22, 2012)

Homeland


----------



## Fernin (Oct 22, 2012)

Criminal Minds


----------



## badlands (Oct 22, 2012)

just watched arrow, blatant rip off of hawkeye (film incarnation)


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 22, 2012)

Criminal Minds.  
This show is addicting, especially with fat tony. (Joe Mantegna)


----------



## Fernin (Oct 23, 2012)

d.batty said:


> Criminal Minds.
> This show is addicting, especially with fat tony. (Joe Mantegna)



He is one of the stronger members of the cast, which is impressive when you consider there isn't really a weak actor among them. =0 Gubler as Spencer is easily my favorite character of the lot though.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 23, 2012)

Yeah, Reid is awesome :3
My boyfriend and I love the 2 parter with James Van Der Beek.
Poor Spencer getting hooked on morphine


----------



## semiautomaticmachinefurry (Oct 23, 2012)

D-Gray Man, and that horrid MTV show The Inbetweeners (a remake of a British show of the same name) I secretly like it even though it's anti-me.


----------



## Namba (Oct 23, 2012)

The Boondocks


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Oct 25, 2012)

Watching this:






Every episode is 2 hours long... but man it's amazing!!! History class seldom shows how _truly_ revolutionary the world, in this case The U.S., was back in the Industrial Revolution.


----------



## Mittens (Oct 28, 2012)

Ugly Betty, it's brilliant


----------



## Mehru (Oct 28, 2012)

Mittens said:


> Ugly Betty, it's brilliant


It really was, huh? I loved it too.

Also, The Inbetweeners... Not the US version, the UK original.


----------



## Mittens (Oct 28, 2012)

Mehru said:


> It really was, huh? I loved it too.
> 
> Also, The Inbetweeners... Not the US version, the UK original.



Yeah I've just started watching it a few days ago. I don't even know what season or anything, but it makes me laugh.


----------



## Twylyght (Oct 28, 2012)

Mockingbird Lane
Grimm
Alphas
Haven


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 28, 2012)

My parents love mockingbird lane

Anyway mine was Anthony Bourdain:No Reservations


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 29, 2012)

Futurama


----------



## TuhtleSoup (Oct 30, 2012)

Sword Art Online. Srsly.


----------



## Em1l (Oct 30, 2012)

Fringe, Arrow, Spy, Strike back


----------



## Mayonnaise (Oct 30, 2012)

Gravity Falls.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Oct 31, 2012)

4th episode of _The Men Who Built America_. 

The best one so far. I got goose-bumps when they introduced Nikola Tesla! 

And Thomas Edison's dark side... WOW.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 31, 2012)

It's Always Sunny in Philidelphia


----------



## Traven V (Nov 1, 2012)

Some Taco man show on youtube, lol.


----------



## Magick (Nov 10, 2012)

Futurama


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Nov 21, 2012)

During Election Day, I watched this entire series: 


ElectricBlue1989 said:


> *Ladies VS. Butlers!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



12 episodes, plus 4 out of 6 3Â½minute specials/omakes, about 6 hours. Broke my own record. I'm not gonna do that again anytime soon. 
Oh, my eyes...

The series finale of _The Men Who Built America_. Awesome.

Started watching *Mankind: The Story Of All Of Us*:





Just like _The Men Who Built America_, it shows what your local history class fails to get through: how truly amazing mankind really is, drawbacks and all.

The second episode was especially emotional for me, as it talked about Jesus Christ and Christianity. I've been a Christian all my life, but watching that episode left a profound impact in me...


----------



## Magick (Nov 22, 2012)

Archer


----------



## benignBiotic (Nov 22, 2012)

Last show I saw all the way through was Digimon: Xros Wars. *FLCL* before that, and *Gargoyles* before that.


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 22, 2012)

The Big Bang Theory.

I'll watch it if it's on. I've seen a lot worse.

*audience begins laughing uncontrollably*


----------



## Fal-San (Nov 25, 2012)

That episode of Continuum with a reference to furries, and then Big Bang Theory.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 25, 2012)

Pawn Stars


----------



## Kluuvdar (Nov 25, 2012)

Star Wars: Clone Wars
The Walking Dead
Southpark

Pretty varied selection.


----------



## Taralack (Nov 26, 2012)

Just marathoned all of Adventure Time in about two days and caught up to the current episodes. Also been watching Breaking Bad and up to season 5, and just started on Community.


----------



## Takeo Wolf (Nov 27, 2012)

Big Bang Theory


----------



## SpectrePony (Nov 28, 2012)

Adventure Time


----------



## Heliophobic (May 21, 2013)

Alright. Let's rev this shit up again.

Breaking Bad.


----------



## Demensa (May 22, 2013)

I've been catching up on Adventure Time lately.

I think I'm almost hooked.


----------



## Aleu (May 22, 2013)

Archer
Supernatural
InuYasha


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (May 22, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Alright. Let's rev this shit up again.
> 
> Breaking Bad.



I kinda missed this thread, too.

Where did I left off...

*The Toy Hunter* (first season. Underway with the second. New episode tonight! Yay!):





I was _so proud_ of myself when I was able to identify an Ã¼ber-rare G1 _Transformers_ that left the host stumped. I was freaking out when he pulled it out!!


_History Channel's *The Bible:*_





The book was better. 

_*Top Gear* (USA):_





Just when I thought it was getting better, it turns into a demolition derby of somewhat desirable cars.

*Tenchi Muyo GXP:*





That one was on my list for awhile. I marked the date on the calendar when I found out that the relaunched _Toonami_ was gonna give it. 

It was fun. Not perfect (many things could've been improved upon, like character/relationship development and background stories), but it's still enjoyable if you want to watch an anime for laughs. It helps to know your Tenchi universe, though.

It did have its badass moments, and the guy did prove his worth. He surprised me a couple of times. 

Shame that the series was treated like a dog, being kicked around from timeslot  to timeslot because its ratings weren't the best. This made it  especially hard to watch late at night, with no help whatsoever from  Daylights Savings. Fed up, and with no functioning recording device, I  decided to just watch the rest in Japanese on the Web.
I even liked the crazy ending. ^^

By complete stroke of luck, I found this pic:





I tried to upload a printscreen of it that I had, but the site won't let me, so imagine my surprise when I clicked the link.
It sorta makes up for the lack of Elma/Erma (I'd spoil it if I give further details).
*
Scooby-Doo! Mystery Incorporated:*





Due to my new work schedule and the fact that _Cartoon Network_'s  re-run timeslot (who puts cartoons of this caliber on 2:30pm?!) and new  episode release (5:00pm?! And inconsistently to boot?!! You're killing  me _CN_! Killing me!) are _a joke_. What could have been promoted as a major event was wasted. 
No matter. I got to watch the epic series ending. 
I lucked out and found the rest on the web (thought they'd be taken out for legal reasons. This isn't an obscure anime.)*

SYM-Biotic Titan: *





It. Was. _AWESOME!!!_

Oh, the action sequences, the music, the designs, the incredible attention to detail, and even the humor! All the characters ruled!

It was the most anime-esque American cartoon I've ever seen content-wise!

Shame it went the way of _Megas XLR_. SO many questions left unanswered..!


----------



## elegastaanval (May 22, 2013)

dr. who. i hadn't seen much of season 7. after about 3 episodes i realized that Matt smith is getting old real fast. it's the same old thing. i liked the 5th and 10th a lot better.


----------



## benignBiotic (May 22, 2013)

I recently watched FLCL with my friend for the fifth time overall.


----------



## NerdyMunk (May 23, 2013)

Conan because all my other shows are on their break or ending.


----------



## Clancy (May 27, 2013)

bn cvbn cvb ncvb


----------



## Heliophobic (May 27, 2013)

The Boondocks


----------



## DMAN14 (Jun 3, 2013)

Full episode: Hey Arnold
Clips: Friends (actually right now)


----------



## PsychicOtter (Jun 3, 2013)

Seinfeld.  I'm also watching the hockey playoffs, but I don't know if that counts as a show.


----------



## Twylyght (Jun 4, 2013)

Revolution.


----------



## Demensa (Jun 4, 2013)

Spongebob Squarepants.
I've been going through season 1 again recently and it's great.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jun 4, 2013)

Conan, Robot Chicken, and Inside Amy Schumer.


----------



## MalMask (Jun 12, 2013)

Hannibal, to be honest. Was unsure about it at first but its steady become one of my favorites.


----------



## Taralack (Jun 12, 2013)

MalMask said:


> Hannibal, to be honest. Was unsure about it at first but its steady become one of my favorites.



I need to check that out at some point. Tumblr and a couple of my friends are crazy about it.

The Regular Show. Also spent most of yesterday marathoning what's available of Shingeki no Kyojin.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 13, 2013)

I watched more Thundercats 2011! I'm enjoying it.


benignBiotic said:


> I recently watched FLCL with my friend for the fifth time overall.


That was probably fun.


----------



## PapayaShark (Jun 13, 2013)

Ramsay's kitchen Nightmares, masterchef and spongebob squarepants


----------



## Ansitru (Jun 13, 2013)

I finished Game of Thrones season 3 and I just started with Supernatural.
The first season though ... Yikes. And I thought GoT was graphic.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 14, 2013)

Malcolm in the Middle


----------



## Tossu-sama (Jun 25, 2013)

South Park.
Watching LA Ink while trying to draw at the moment.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Jul 18, 2013)

_*Jonny Quest:*_








After watching all 26 episodes I truly believe this is one of the greatest animated shows of all time.
Think about it. In a time when Hanna-Barbera was all _Flintstones_ and _Yogi Bear_, this comes out and changes the game. 
What other animated series in the world would show kids shooting rifles at attacking crocodiles/alligators?! Yes, H-B caught flak because of the violence. 
Also, this show will turn 50 next year(!).
The animation is gorgeous and lovingly made, with only like 4 inconsistencies throughout the entire series.


*The New Adventures of Jonny Quest:*
[video=youtube;Wj9b7wTsqWc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wj9b7wTsqWc[/video]

NOT _The Real Adventures of Jonny Quest_, but the series that came before it and after the original. 1986. 13 episodes.
While not as revolutionary as its predecessor (it is a continuation series), it's still an enjoyable show if you give it a chance. 
The show was supposed to be closer to the original, but it was edited because of  duration concerns, and the bits cut out were those that added drama, helped the plot, gave more character depth, etc.  
Still I find it to be beautifully animated, with a lot of the art style - as well as sound f/x and voice actors- mirroring another 1980's Hanna-Barbera cult classic: _The Greatest Adventure: Stories From the Bible_. 

It (as in the specials/movies that I really want to see) set the base for _The Real Adventures of Jonny Quest._


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 18, 2013)

I've been alternating between Malcolm in the Middle and Breaking Bad, funnily enough. It's hilarious how drastically Bryan Cranston's mood shifts between the two.


----------



## Demensa (Jul 19, 2013)

Saliva said:


> I've been alternating between Malcolm in the Middle and Breaking Bad, funnily enough. It's hilarious how drastically Bryan Cranston's mood shifts between the two.



I can just imagine how disorienting that would be...
In related news, I almost bought season 5 of Breaking Bad today, but I decided to wait a while until the price drops before I get it.

I'm still watching Spongebob. The end of season 3 now, which is probably where I'll stop.


----------



## ShadowedIrises (Jul 19, 2013)

Doctor Who... still catching up on the last series!


----------



## King conker (Jul 19, 2013)

Was bored over the weekend and tried to find a good anime on netflix i haven't seen yet.

Desert punk ~ Was better then id thought it would be.


----------



## Kid Boruto (Jul 27, 2013)

I have been watching Revolution, in anticipation for Season 2.


----------



## Portia's #1 Fan (Jul 27, 2013)

The Get Along Gang "Uneasy Rider"


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Jul 27, 2013)

King conker said:


> Was bored over the weekend and tried to find a good anime on netflix i haven't seen yet.
> 
> Desert punk ~ Was better then id thought it would be.



Didn't the ending suck on that one?


The one that I've been enjoying the most:

*Transformers: Prime (season 2):
*





My reaction:





Gotta see if I can find the toys (the good ones) locally...

I believe I've seen all episodes of *Ridiculousness* minus the last 3 episodes.





BTW, I really, REALLY want this guy's shirt (the one on the left):




Any idea where to find it? I can't.

 I think I've also seen all episodes of *Rob Dyrdek's Fantasy Factory*:






Last but not least, *Toy Hunter* (season 2):





 He came to my country for the season finale!! I got his autograph!!!


----------



## Punnchy (Jul 27, 2013)

*The Venture Brothers *Season 5, waiting on the next episode to air.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jul 29, 2013)

Just started watching Thundercats 2011 because _ohmygod_ I am such a furry sometimes.


----------



## fonduemaster (Jul 29, 2013)

Nichijou, I think. I wish they would make more episodes of it. Wasn't there a manga of it too?
Can't remember the Ep. number but it involved Sakamoto and Hakase drawing on Nano's daruma, then pretending it was a baby boy x3


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 29, 2013)

Dickfigures.

I am allowing this to count.


----------



## zachhart12 (Jul 29, 2013)

Sherlock.  LOL Moriarty has the best trolls! "Well good luck with that." http://youtu.be/akAOxEoPrOo


----------



## Neon Poi (Jul 29, 2013)

I just started that new Netflix series, Orange is the New Black. It's pretty awesome. I'm halfway through the first (and only) season and I'm really enjoying it. It's by the same chick who wrote Weeds. It takes place in a woman's prison.


----------



## Punnchy (Jul 31, 2013)

*The Venture Brothers *Season 5, Episode 8. I really hope this how keeps going and going, it's so enjoyable.


----------



## Gumshoe (Jul 31, 2013)

That 70s show.  It's the only sitcom I find enjoyable to watch.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 31, 2013)

Ed Edd n' Eddy

This was _the_ show of my childhood.


----------



## Ansitru (Jul 31, 2013)

The Tudors, all 4 seasons.
Horribly inaccurate in some aspects, but highly entertaining nonetheless.


----------



## Punnchy (Aug 5, 2013)

The last 3 episodes in season 3 of *My Little Pony: FiM*. Now I can finally move onto something else for a bit.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 6, 2013)

I am such a weaboo. The last three shows I've watched/been watching have been:
1:Black Rock Shooter
2:Rozen maiden (2013)
3:Watamote

BRS and Watamote are awesome. Totes recommend


----------



## TobyDingo (Aug 6, 2013)

Just watched the last 2 episodes of Game of Thrones. I was not happy about the wedding.....


----------



## veeno (Aug 6, 2013)

Just finished watching the first season of Its Always Sunny in Philadelphia


----------



## Jabberwocky (Aug 6, 2013)

Doctor Who.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Aug 6, 2013)

Breaking Bad.

I still need to finish where I left off.


----------



## Ansitru (Aug 10, 2013)

I started watching Attack On Titan.
THE FEELS. ; ~ ;


----------



## benignBiotic (Aug 11, 2013)

Just saw the TMNT (2012) season finale. Wow. It was awesome. I am really impressed that a series that has been around longer than I have can still feel fresh and exciting.


----------



## Teal (Aug 11, 2013)

Doctor Who.

Can't stream the next part, Netflix annoys me. -_-


----------



## nureintier (Aug 11, 2013)

Babylon 5, DVDs from Netflix. Series only, but a friend of mine told me which movies were ok and which sucked, so only a few of those in my queue.


----------



## Sharg (Aug 11, 2013)

Friendship is Magic. I struggle to watch anything else ever since ponies appeared...


----------



## Punnchy (Aug 11, 2013)

Episode four of *Rin* on netflix. Its a sick sick series and I wish they would stop killing everyone off so friggen episodically.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 12, 2013)

Breaking Bad.

OHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOH FUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFU


----------



## Kid Boruto (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm finally re-watching both *MMPR Seasons 1-3* and *PRZ-PRLG* for the first time now, thanks to a VERY generous friend (he's letting me borrow his Shout! Factory/Time Life MMPR-PRLG set for free).

Anyways, I am currently watching MMPR S01E04, I'm sadly having trouble marathoning it, MMPR is not as great as I remember it as a child (damn nostalgia lol xD).


----------



## Bloodhowl (Aug 13, 2013)

Watched 

1. Mongrels
2. Lifes a zoo.tv
3. Attack on titan episode 18


----------



## Kid Boruto (Aug 15, 2013)

I'm currently watching Burn Notice, Covert Affairs, Suits, Teen Wolf (2011), and Under the Dome.

That's it for now, until my other shows return in September/October.


----------



## Kid Boruto (Aug 19, 2013)

I've finally completed House of Anubis Season 3, I'm now watching Fringe Season 5.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Aug 19, 2013)

Toddler Naruto said:


> *MMPR*



I had to Google 'em, so maybe I'm wrong (found your exact same post in a thread you re-created on animesuki.com).
If I'm right, just say _Mighty Morphin Power Rangers_ and the like. We won't judge you... maybe. 

Anyways, on MMPR, you have about 145 episodes to watch. Good luck on your journey.



A_Modernly_Classy_Dragon said:


> That 70s show.  It's the only sitcom I find enjoyable to watch.



_Please_ let me know your thoughts on the final season when you get there. I have _very_ mixed feelings about it.


 My turn.

*Transformers: Prime - Beast Hunters* (*Season 3): *






Only 13 epic, and hectic, episodes instead of the usual 26.

My reaction, just like season 2:





Can't wait for _Predacons Rising_!


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 19, 2013)

Breaking Bread


----------



## Kid Boruto (Aug 20, 2013)

ElectricBlue1989 said:


> I had to Google them, so maybe I'm wrong (found your exact same post in a thread you re-created on animesuki.com).
> 
> If I'm right, just say _Mighty Morphin Power Rangers_ and the like. We won't judge you... maybe.
> 
> Anyways, on MMPR, you have about 145 episodes to watch. Good luck on your journey.



I'm indeed watching Power Rangers, I've been a fan of the franchise/series since I first saw MMPR S01 in 1993 (I was 4 years old back then).

145 episodes for just MMPR though, I'd still need to watch Zeo, Turbo, In Space, and Lost Galaxy as well.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Aug 20, 2013)

Breaking Bad.


----------



## Punnchy (Aug 20, 2013)

America's Funniest Home videos: Best of Weddings, best of Nincompoops


----------



## Portia's #1 Fan (Aug 22, 2013)

King Of Queens


----------



## PsychicOtter (Aug 22, 2013)

Breaking Bad, which was incredible.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 26, 2013)

Breaking Bad.

I swear to fucking god, some of the music they create for this show is incredible.

Like, the ending of that last episode... *Jesus Christ!*


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 26, 2013)

Subtitled, unedited episodes of the 1st season of Pokemon.
LiveVideo is down now and I can't watch any more


----------



## Kalmor (Aug 26, 2013)

Top gear.

Aw yus.


----------



## Portia's #1 Fan (Aug 28, 2013)

The Get Along Gang "The Wrong Stuff"


----------



## Kid Boruto (Aug 28, 2013)

I've started watching *The Walking Dead*, I just completed Season 1.


----------



## benignBiotic (Aug 28, 2013)

God I love Food Party


----------



## Falaffel (Aug 28, 2013)

Continuum. 
Show is great. 
Canada is great. 
Thank you Canada for this wonderful show.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Aug 28, 2013)

Doctor Who. I finally got to the 11th Doctor.
I really like British shows.


----------



## benignBiotic (Aug 29, 2013)

So I finished *Thundercats (2011)*. Here's a little breakdown for anyone who's curious

Pros
-Character design - This show has some really interesting side characters. Some of them were so cool and/or unique that I wanted to know more about them than I did the plot. More on the plot in the Con section. Also I've read that people dislike the Mumm-Ra of this version, but I thought he was really effective. The voice was creepy and he looked bug eyed and freaky. He was great. 
- Twists - There were a number of times in the series where I'd be saying "Oh! ... Ohhhh?" at the twists. They actually got me. And some of them are non-trivial, plot related twists.
- Animation - This one's a given. The whole series looks realy good. Soem of the effects and action scenes are especially excellent. 

Cons
- Bland ass writing - This is a big one. Most of the character relationships felt super stilted. The whole Lion-O/tygra competition thing was an annoyance. Tygra and Cheetarah were cute, but the writing never made me buy into it.
- Could've used more violence - I understand that the creators have to tip toe around violence and they do a pretty admirable job of it. But it got really distracting when Lion-O would be slashing through a group on enemies wiht his SWORD and they'd be just kind of pushed back. And there were dramatic scenes that really would have benefitted from a little violence. Feels weird saying a show needs more violence, but like I said the avoidance of violence here was pretty distracting. But they tried!

I can recommend it to furries obviously because of the really cool character designs and quality animation. Just don't expect anything new and revolutionary from the series. 7.5/10


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 29, 2013)

Batman Beyond! \:3/


----------



## benignBiotic (Aug 30, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Batman Beyond! \:3/


For some reason the only episode of that show I can remember is the one with all the genetic animal splicing. WEIRD.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 1, 2013)

Breaking Bad

Four more episodes. Damn.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Sep 2, 2013)

_*Ice Road Truckers*_ (Season 7):





My only quip: obvious Ford product placement is obvious.


----------



## Punnchy (Sep 2, 2013)

First 4 episodes of *Fairy Tale*.


----------



## Kiwisalad (Sep 2, 2013)

Just finished *Mushisi*, and finished *House*.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Sep 2, 2013)

I am caught up with Dangan Ronpa now.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Sep 2, 2013)

Last night I got to see Mr. Burns' antics as inept crime fighter Fruit Batman. I never laughed that hard at the show in such a long time.


----------



## Kid Boruto (Sep 3, 2013)

I completed *The Walking Dead* Season 1, currently watching *Mighty Morphin Power Rangers* S01E24.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Sep 4, 2013)

I just watched an episode of "In Search Of".. with Leonard Nimoy.. (Atlantis)


----------



## Punnchy (Sep 5, 2013)

*Rin *episodes 5-6 (end).


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 10, 2013)

Missed last Sunday's episode of Breaking Bad, so I was watching that a few minutes ago.

How many episodes are left? Three? Two?


----------



## Kid Boruto (Sep 10, 2013)

I've started watching *Robin Hood (2006)*, I'm almost halfway thru Season 1 now.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Sep 11, 2013)

*Transformers Prime *(season 1):






Got to where I started watching it. Awesome,_ amazing_ show. The Unicron episodes were the most mind-blowing, but it's all good. 

It felt great to dive back into the _Transformers_ universe.


----------



## Twylyght (Sep 12, 2013)

Face Off on Syfy.  I love watching new makeup artist create some cool stuff on that show.


----------



## Dire Newt (Sep 12, 2013)

Aqua Unit... Teen... Hunger Squad?


----------



## Kid Boruto (Sep 13, 2013)

I'm still marathoning *Mighty Morphin' Power Rangers*, I just finished watching *S01E40: Doomsday (Part 2)*.


----------



## Drake Ukkonen (Sep 13, 2013)

Kitchen Nightmares and Cake Boss


----------



## Ranguvar (Sep 13, 2013)

Polar Bear Cafe
Boardwalk Empire


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 13, 2013)

Hyper Police


----------



## Ranguvar (Sep 18, 2013)

Breaking Bad, shit is fucking amazing.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 18, 2013)

Wilfred


----------



## Hewge (Sep 18, 2013)

Shirokuma Cafe!


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 18, 2013)

Spice and Wolf.
I like how the show is profit oriented. Gotta make that money to survive


----------



## Kid Boruto (Sep 18, 2013)

I completed *Under the Dome* Season 1, and I also started watching *Sleepy Hollow (2013)*.


----------



## Kid Boruto (Oct 9, 2013)

I've started watching *Beauty and the Beast (2012)*, I just finished *S01E03: All In*.


----------



## Deo (Oct 9, 2013)

*SUPERNATURAL
*Season Nine premiered last night.


----------



## Jags (Oct 9, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Spice and Wolf.
> I like how the show is profit oriented. Gotta make that money to survive



That show was fantastic. Shame they'll probably never finish making it.

I started watching Avatar last week. On book 2 atm, It's going much better than I expected


----------



## NerdyMunk (Oct 9, 2013)

Taken - the 2002 Syfy TV series online.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 10, 2013)

Jeopardy


----------



## NerdyMunk (Oct 10, 2013)

CSI, Marvel Agents of Shield, Unsealed Alien Files and Dragons: Defenders of Berk.


----------



## Kid Boruto (Oct 15, 2013)

I've started watching *Dollhouse (2009)*, I just finished *S01E07: Echoes*.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Oct 15, 2013)

Conan.


----------



## Ranguvar (Oct 15, 2013)

Deo said:


> *SUPERNATURAL
> *Season Nine premiered last night.


Does this show ever get better? I have been trying to get through the first season for like months now, and I can barely sit through en entire episode.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 15, 2013)

Green_Knight said:


> Does this show ever get better? I have been trying to get through the first season for like months now, and I can barely sit through en entire episode.



The first season is pretty cheesy, I know, but it gets much better around the second season. Season five was incredible, but after that you should probably just stop watching it altogether. That's really the climax of the entire series, and from that point on they just start milking it out.


----------



## Lexicom (Oct 15, 2013)

Final Destination 5.

I rarely watch T.V.


----------



## Punnchy (Oct 16, 2013)

Family Feud.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Oct 17, 2013)

CSI, Conan, and my DVRed Marvel Agents of Shield.


----------



## Deo (Oct 17, 2013)

Green_Knight said:


> Does this show ever get better? I have been trying to get through the first season for like months now, and I can barely sit through en entire episode.


  (Spoilers are whited out)
I love Seasons 1-4. Season 1 is sort of rough, they were finding themselves. They draw a lot from how horror movies are filmed, and the budget made them rely a lot on lighting to create monsters. Season 5 was okay, the whole demon blood arc made me severely dislike Sam though and it ended beautifully and gutwrenchingly. Season six was a WTF that kept on having little WTF babies. Season seven was a "oh shit we gotta fix season 6". Season 8 looked awesome, PURGATORY, and I wanted some monsters. Lots of monsters. But I was super pissed when it did a "We'll just pop into Hell for a day and walk back to Earth, super simples yo". Like why didn't you do that after Season 3's finale? And like Hell it never delivered. I was looking forward to it, but all they give like three flashbacks that are all Castiel centric. WTF. Also Amelia was giving me gut cancer. So eeeeeeeh. I love it, but it drives me mad sometimes.


----------



## DFiN72 (Oct 18, 2013)

Person of Interest


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 18, 2013)

Breaking Bad


----------



## NerdyMunk (Oct 18, 2013)

Conan, Unsealed Alien Files and Dragon: Defenders of Berk.


----------



## Midnight Gear (Oct 18, 2013)

Bay news nine, last week.


----------



## captainbrant (Oct 18, 2013)

.


----------



## Punnchy (Oct 19, 2013)

*Fairy Tail *3 Episodes so far.


----------



## captainbrant (Oct 21, 2013)

.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Oct 22, 2013)

Conan and some Robot Chicken.


----------



## captainbrant (Oct 22, 2013)

.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 23, 2013)

Supernatural


----------



## benignBiotic (Oct 23, 2013)

Watched *American Horror Story* season 1 to get in the mood for Halloween. Can't really recommend it enough. Especially if you fancy yourself a fan of horror and movies in general.


----------



## Aggybyte (Oct 23, 2013)

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## NerdyMunk (Oct 23, 2013)

Conan and Marvel Agents of Shield.


----------



## Saga (Oct 23, 2013)

Apocalypse Now.
It's a movie but #yoloswagsuchrebelwow


----------



## NerdyMunk (Oct 24, 2013)

CSI and Conan.


----------



## Deo (Oct 24, 2013)

captainbrant said:


> I started watching Twin Peaks today and it rocks!



Oh. My. God. Twin Peaks. Yesssssssssssss
And X-Files! Don't forget X-Files!


----------



## Taralack (Oct 24, 2013)

I just finished watching Mirai Nikki. It had a pretty clever twist at the end, and is really fast paced for an anime, which is very nice.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 24, 2013)

Bob's Burgers.

God damn. I was not expecting this show to be this good. I was expecting just another Family Guy knockoff that would get cancelled before the second season.


----------



## Dire Newt (Oct 24, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> Bob's Burgers.
> 
> God damn. I was not expecting this show to be this good. I was expecting just another Family Guy knockoff that would get cancelled before the second season.



Dude, I could listen to H Jon Benjamin's magnificent voice all day.


----------



## Punnchy (Oct 25, 2013)

*Gurren Lagann* - Eps 19-20
*Futurama  *S7 Eps 13-14


----------



## Shoiyo (Oct 25, 2013)

I very rarely watch TV, so the last show i saw was the season finale of "Under the Dome."


----------



## NerdyMunk (Oct 25, 2013)

Dragons Defenders of Berk, Conan, The Big Bang Theory and Unsealed Alien Files.


----------



## Punnchy (Oct 26, 2013)

Born Human: S1 E1
The walking dead: S1 E2


----------



## PurryFurry (Oct 27, 2013)

Adventure Time!  And Hemlock Grove on Netflix.  And sometimes Walking Dead if I have time.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Oct 27, 2013)

Sherlock and Game of Thrones :3


----------



## NerdyMunk (Oct 28, 2013)

Some old Big Bang Theory episodes and Black Box Secrets.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Oct 28, 2013)

The last two episodes of _*Devious Maids*_. Had a bitter-sweet ending that leaves hints for a second season. 
Got hooked while mom was watching it. That's what happens when you think 'I'm just gonna eat my ice cream and be on my way'.

_*Project Runway: Season 12. *_
Had nothing useful to do and I couldn't sleep with a TV blaring right beside my room, so I gave up trying and started watching with my sister and her boyfriend almost mid-way through the season. 
I digged it. Loved the sports-wear challenge. ^^


----------



## Shaia (Oct 28, 2013)

Happy Tree Friends and Digimon.


----------



## Punnchy (Oct 28, 2013)

Whitney Cummings: Money Shot


----------



## Nashida (Oct 28, 2013)

The Amazing Race. Love that show.

Right now I'm watching Guy's Grocery Games for shits n' giggles.


----------



## Punnchy (Oct 29, 2013)

*Russell Peters: Notorious* both me and the mate liked it.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Oct 29, 2013)

Conan


----------



## Punnchy (Oct 29, 2013)

*Dr. Horrible's Sing Along Blog *I've always enjoyed this short little musical.


----------



## Gumshoe (Oct 29, 2013)

Whose line is it anyway 2013. It's the revival of that old improv show from the 90s that Drew Carey hosted.


----------



## Nashida (Oct 29, 2013)

Face Off. Just check it out, seriously. Think Project Runway but with SFX makeup. It's amazing to see what people come up with.


----------



## Punnchy (Oct 30, 2013)

[h=2]Futurama Season 7 Episode 15: Fry and Leela's Big Fling[/h]


----------



## NerdyMunk (Oct 31, 2013)

CSI and Conan.


----------



## Lobar (Oct 31, 2013)

The Breaking Bad finale.

I don't watch much TV.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 31, 2013)

Futurama

I woke up too early and it was actually rather hot and the rain was loud as fuck and I think that somehow screwed my brain up and so that's why I'm watching Futurama because cartoons sort of rub out that early morning brain-up-fuckedness that I sometimes get and sort of just make me feel sane.

If that makes sense.


----------



## Kid Boruto (Oct 31, 2013)

Sundays:
Once Upon a Time

Mondays:
Beauty and the Beast (2012)
Sleepy Hollow

Tuesdays:
Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D.
Ravenswood
Supernatural

Wednesdays:
American Horror Story: The Coven
Arrow
The Tomorrow People (U.S.)

Thursdays:
Covert Affairs
Elementary
Once Upon a Time in Wonderland
White Collar

Fridays:
Grimm
Haven
The Neighbors (2012)

Saturdays:
Spooksville
The Haunting Hour


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Nov 1, 2013)

Punnchy said:


> Whitney Cummings: Money Shot










Second episode of *Project Runway All-Stars*, season 3. They already eliminated one of my favorites. Crud.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 1, 2013)

Conan and Unsealed Alien Files. No New Big Bang or Agents of Shield?


----------



## Smuttymutt (Nov 1, 2013)

Adventure time! Cant wait for the new korra tonight!


----------



## benignBiotic (Nov 1, 2013)

I've been watching some *Teen Titans Go!* It's surprisingly hilarious. I was ready to write the show off, but I actually laugh out loud sometimes.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 2, 2013)

Some Family Guy and Robot Chicken.


----------



## Punnchy (Nov 3, 2013)

*Fairy Tail *and *The Walking Dead*


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 13, 2013)

Recently started watching Steven Universe. Probably my new favorite cartoon. 
I especially love the music. And Gernet is a badass. All the characters are likable, but she's awesome. We could use more mysterious, chill, tanks of women in cartoons. That rocks. :3


----------



## Dire Newt (Nov 13, 2013)

Still watching British TV.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 14, 2013)

Conan and Marvel Agents of Shield.


----------



## Spikey2k2 (Nov 14, 2013)

South Park earlier in the night.


----------



## Dire Newt (Nov 14, 2013)

Ruethel said:


> *whispers half with shame, half with glee* Mystery Science Theater 3000...



No shame, mang. It's a fun show.


----------



## Magick (Nov 14, 2013)

American Horror Story: Coven

Human voodoo dolls, death by sex, and burning witches. Sounds like an interesting first date.


----------



## benignBiotic (Nov 14, 2013)

I just started Twin Peaks. Finally. I love it so far.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Nov 14, 2013)

Been watching Korra. While I liked the original Avatar story on its own, I feel its a retcon of sorts. So I won't be taking it very seriously. 

Love that rich water tribe dude though. Holy fuck. One of their better characters. 

Also, me and my roomies have started to watch the Walking Dead from the beginning.......what's so appealing about that show again?


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 14, 2013)

The Big Bang Theory.


----------



## Magick (Nov 14, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> Been watching Korra. While I liked the original Avatar story on its own, I feel its a retcon of sorts. So I won't be taking it very seriously.
> 
> Love that rich water tribe dude though. Holy fuck. One of their better characters.
> 
> Also, me and my roomies have started to watch the Walking Dead from the beginning.......what's so appealing about that show again?



Things... Stuff...


----------



## Punnchy (Nov 16, 2013)

Several Episodes of *The Walking Dead, Season 2* and between those, *Archer*


----------



## benignBiotic (Nov 21, 2013)

Watching *Twin Peaks* ATM. I love it so much.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 21, 2013)

CSI, Conan, and Agents of Shield.


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 21, 2013)

Malcolm in the Middle


----------



## Gumshoe (Nov 21, 2013)

Reruns of That 70s Show, one of the only sitcoms that can actually make me laugh.


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 21, 2013)

A_Modernly_Classy_Dragon said:


> Reruns of That 70s Show, one of the only sitcoms that can actually make me laugh.



Oh man. That 70's Show was incredible.


----------



## Gumshoe (Nov 21, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> Oh man. That 70's Show was incredible.



As of now, I am watching a compilation of red's "foot in your ass" jokes.  I can't help myself from laughing.  I love that show as well.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 22, 2013)

Conan, Defenders of Berk, and Unsealed : Alien Files.


----------



## Llamapotamus (Nov 23, 2013)

Dire Newt said:


> Still watching British TV.



I found out about QI a couple months ago, and it's fucking addicting! I think I'll watch another episode now...


----------



## Dire Newt (Nov 23, 2013)

Llamapotamus said:


> I found out about QI a couple months ago, and it's fucking addicting! I think I'll watch another episode now...



They should rename the show "Everything You Know is a Lie".


----------



## Punnchy (Nov 25, 2013)

Several Episodes of *Archer* season 1 and 2.


----------



## gmnchampion (Nov 25, 2013)

Hellsing, been catching up on my long list of anime series to watch.

Non-anime would be Agents of Shield.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 25, 2013)

Oh furry rabbits, how nice...
nightmares fuel
[video=youtube_share;CdjWWSKfKsg]http://youtu.be/CdjWWSKfKsg[/video]


----------



## Arianna Dragoness (Nov 25, 2013)

Bar Rescue


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 25, 2013)

Archer


----------



## Punnchy (Nov 27, 2013)

More *Archer* and *The Walking Dead.*


----------



## Kid Boruto (Nov 27, 2013)

On Hiatus/Returning Soon
Suits (February 2014:S03E11)
Continuum (Spring 2014:S03E01)
Covert Affairs (Summer 2014:S05E01)
Under the Dome (Summer 2014:S02E01)
Warehouse 13 (Summer 2014:S05E01)

Sundays:
Beauty and the Beast (2012)
Once Upon a Time
Psych (December 15, 2013:S07E15-16)

Mondays:
Almost Human
Sleepy Hollow
Teen Wolf (January 06, 2014:S03E13)

Tuesdays:
Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D.
Ravenswood (January 07, 2014:S01E06)
Supernatural

Wednesdays:
American Horror Story: Coven
Arrow
The Tomorrow People (U.S.)

Thursdays:
Elementary
Once Upon a Time in Wonderland
White Collar

Fridays:
Dracula
Grimm
Haven

Saturdays:
Doctor Who 2005 (December 25, 2013:Christmas Special)


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 27, 2013)

Agents of Shield.


----------



## Antronach (Nov 27, 2013)

Law & Order all day every day


----------



## Dire Newt (Nov 27, 2013)

Toddler Naruto said:


> list



Ever thought about going outside once in a while?


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 27, 2013)

Dire Newt said:


> Ever thought about going outside once in a while?



But that's where all the meany diaper haters are. D:


----------



## Magick (Nov 27, 2013)

Witch Hunter Robin


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 27, 2013)

Malcolm in the Middle


----------



## Magick (Nov 27, 2013)

King Of The Hill


----------



## Kid Boruto (Nov 28, 2013)

Dire Newt said:


> Ever thought about going outside once in a while?



I do have a social life, I just manage to find time to watch all of these shows too, lol.

Anyways, I just recently watched *Roswell (1999) S02E17: Cry Your Name*.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 28, 2013)

The Daily Show with John Stewart




Heliophobic said:


> Malcolm in the Middle





Magick said:


> King Of The Hill


A couple of my favorite shows ever. Malcolm and King are so under rated.


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 1, 2013)

Can I just plug the 2012 Ninja Turtles series?







Animation and choreography are excellent. The writing doesn't often pull punches. It's really good guys :-I


----------



## Heliophobic (Dec 2, 2013)

Bob's Burgers


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 2, 2013)

Bobs Burgers


----------



## Punnchy (Dec 2, 2013)

4 minutes of Bob Saget's new stand up special... it was that bad...
Craig Ferguson: I'm Here to Help awesome.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 3, 2013)

Modern Family.

The perfect show when you just want to turn off your brain and laugh before bed.


----------



## Punnchy (Dec 3, 2013)

[h=1]Rob Schneider: Soy Sauce and the Holocaust he was actually decently funny too.
[/h]


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Dec 3, 2013)

*Top Gear USA, *_Season 4_

One of their better seasons.


----------



## Gumshoe (Dec 3, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Modern Family.
> 
> The perfect show when you just want to turn off your brain and laugh before bed.



I can relate, no one can match the magnificent flamboyance of Eric Stonestreet.

On topic:  Monk...  I like myself a good mystery every now and again.


----------



## CharmyChu (Dec 3, 2013)

Adventure Time


----------



## Conker (Dec 4, 2013)

_Family Guy_ >_>

But it was a time travel episode and those are usually funny or at least clever!


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 4, 2013)

Gordon Ramsay. I'm still obsessed with this man. He CAN'T make bad entertainment much like he can't make bad food. And he's a family man.

Like Guile. 

What's not to love?


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 4, 2013)

Star Trek TNG.
Best show ever.


----------



## Punnchy (Dec 6, 2013)

Iliza Shlesinger: War Paint


----------



## CharmyChu (Dec 6, 2013)

Steven Universe >_>


----------



## Punnchy (Dec 7, 2013)

Several Episodes of *The Walking Dead* on netflix. I don't mind watchin 2-3 episodes in a sitting, but the girlfriend wants to be caught up, and we don't even have amc...


----------



## Wolveon (Dec 7, 2013)

Code Geass R2.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Dec 7, 2013)

Punnchy said:


> Several Episodes of *The Walking Dead* on netflix. I don't mind watchin 2-3 episodes in a sitting, but the girlfriend wants to be caught up, and we don't even have amc...


Mid-Season 4 finale will make you sad.

Regular Show is playing in the BG.


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 8, 2013)

Just started watching *Gingitsune *(Silver Fox) because as we all know...







Furry is as furry does.


----------



## Nashida (Dec 8, 2013)

Naked Vegas.


.........for the art, I swear.


----------



## Portia's #1 Fan (Dec 8, 2013)

TaleSpin


----------



## Jags (Dec 9, 2013)

Still watching Korra.

What's with the hate? Show's awesome.


----------



## Punnchy (Dec 10, 2013)

*My Little Pony: FiM  *Season 4, episode 4.


----------



## Sumi (Dec 10, 2013)

I was watching Adventure Time last night!


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 10, 2013)

American Horror Story: Coven.

Bisexual necrophiliac threesomes, lolwut.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Dec 12, 2013)

_*Patrick Derpsey: Racing LeMans:*_




Saw it while waiting for the family to arrive back in Thanksgiving. Saw all of the mini-series except the first episode. The final one was the best.

_*Total Drama All Stars:*_





After missing the 3rd season, I was eager to watch this one. 
Not the best season, but fun nonetheless. It was also short. Just 13 episodes (like the 3rd season) vs the first two seasons that have mid-20s. This made it feel rushed, which didn't help.
It definitely feels that there's gonna be another one.

Oh, and _Boomerang_ took off *Swat Kats: The Radical Squadron*. And on it's 20th anniversary. I was beyond pissed. _Boomerang_ has now become irrelevant to me.


----------



## Twylyght (Dec 13, 2013)

Almost Human and Sleepy Hollow.


----------



## Punnchy (Dec 13, 2013)

Several Episodes of *The Walking Dead* season 3.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 13, 2013)

Mysteries at the Museum


----------



## Dire Newt (Dec 13, 2013)




----------



## Antronach (Dec 13, 2013)

Law & Order: SVU. I swear, once you start watching that shows, hours fly by. :l


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 13, 2013)

Super Milk Chan


----------



## Kid Boruto (Dec 13, 2013)

I've started re-watching *Where on Earth is Carmen Sandiego?* , I just finished *S01E01: The Stolen Smile* .


----------



## Wolveon (Dec 13, 2013)

Code Geass R2. Finished the series for the third time.


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 15, 2013)

Got a free 2 month love film trial so been rewatching the old MIB series and Invader zim :3


----------



## CharmyChu (Dec 16, 2013)

South Park


----------



## Kid Boruto (Dec 18, 2013)

I started watching *Lost Girl* recently, I just finished *S01E03: Oh Kappa, My Kappa (Sorority)*.


----------



## taras hyena (Dec 18, 2013)

Trailer Park Boys before I left the States in 2011. Since then, I haven't watched TV or Netflix. I kind of miss it sometimes.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 18, 2013)

Amazing show


----------



## Punnchy (Dec 24, 2013)

2 episodes of *Moon Phase*
1st episode of *My bride is a mermaid
*2 episodes of *Fairy Tail*


----------



## Kid Boruto (Dec 24, 2013)

I recently watched both *Game of Thrones* S01E02 and *Lost Girl* S04E07.


----------



## Gumshoe (Dec 24, 2013)

Everyone's favorite germaphobic, cnidophobic, claustrophobic, everythingphobic police consultant.

Images won't work, it's Monk if you haven't known by now (or if you live under a rock).


----------



## Wolveon (Dec 24, 2013)

Death Note.


----------



## Lone Wolf 98 (Dec 24, 2013)

Regular show
f**k my life :| i hate that show but i watch it grr -_-


----------



## Pantheros (Dec 25, 2013)

loved it! my favorite celebraty


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 26, 2013)

I just started watching Digimon Tamers for the first time in years. Can't wait.

I also started with Steven Universe. It's wow really good.


----------



## Fernin (Dec 27, 2013)

I've been watching through the whole of Batman The Animated Series, always loved it. This is however the first time I've seen the "New Adventures" episodes. And, well... Compared to the old ones the character designs and general animation are awful. The cast's acting remains solid and the stories are alright. But the animation and several of the character redesigns are barely tolerable compared to the original style.


----------



## Konotashi (Dec 27, 2013)

Criminal Minds. 

The only Christmas present I got was Season 8 (and I got it two weeks early) - I've watched through it all several times.


----------



## Fernin (Dec 27, 2013)

I love criminal minds, one of the only shows I like.  Also, adorable avatar. ^^


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 27, 2013)

I watched the first season of Hannibal.
Absolutely my fave crime solving series to date.
Can't wait for the second season


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 27, 2013)

King of the Hill


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 27, 2013)

Konotashi said:


> Criminal Minds.
> 
> The only Christmas present I got was Season 8 (and I got it two weeks early) - I've watched through it all several times.





Fernin said:


> I love criminal minds, one of the only shows I like.  Also, adorable avatar. ^^


You guys remember the episode with Curtis Armstrong? (the guy that played Booger in the Nerds movies)
That was one of the creepiest episodes of any crime plotted show I have ever seen.
Also yes Konotashis av is totes magoats craycray amaze balls <3


----------



## Jags (Dec 27, 2013)

Finished watching Korra, finally. Fantastic show!

Now I'm moving on, either to Tamers again or Sherlock. I have yet to decide which.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Dec 28, 2013)

*Wheeler Dealers: Trading Up* (2013)





Trading up from a simple hatchback in India, to a Porsche 911 in the Middle East, it's a fascinating, eye-opening and educating journey through car cultures around the world.

Also watched *Wheeler Dealers: On the Road *(2005) and _*Wheeler Dealers*_ (2008): Part II, the American car episodes.


----------



## Punnchy (Dec 30, 2013)

This:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_Cinderella_Story:_Once_Upon_a_Song


----------



## Dire Newt (Dec 30, 2013)

Does football count? Because football.


----------



## Wolveon (Dec 30, 2013)

Guilty Crown.


----------



## Kid Boruto (Dec 30, 2013)

I've started watching *Nikita*, just finished *S01E01: Pilot*.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 31, 2013)

Cops.  Love getting fucked up and watching crackheads get busted.


----------



## Punnchy (Jan 1, 2014)

*Archer* on netflix.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 1, 2014)

*Comedy Bang Bang*. Oh my god it's hilarious.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 2, 2014)

Its Always Sunny


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 7, 2014)

The first 2 seasons of The Twilight Zone.


----------



## Magick (Jan 7, 2014)

Archer


----------



## Kid Boruto (Jan 8, 2014)

I recently resumed watching *Revolution (2012)* finally, I just finished *S01E19: Children of Men*.


----------



## Valtyr (Jan 11, 2014)

Hunter X Hunter.   Speaking of... I need to watch more.  >_>


----------



## 8Bit (Jan 12, 2014)

FLCL


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 12, 2014)

Mysteries at the Museum


Me rikey


----------



## malk (Jan 12, 2014)

8Bit said:


> FLCL


Me too. Saw it on at 3am. I forgot how much I love that fantastic show.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jan 12, 2014)

Two episodes of When Aliens Attack.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 12, 2014)

_Star Trek: New Voyages_ 
A *very* nicely made fan series continuing the original series' story.  This isn't just a bunch of cosplaying neckbeards! _
Blood and Fire_ I will definitely recommend.


----------



## Punnchy (Jan 13, 2014)

*Strange Sex*


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jan 13, 2014)

The last half hour of the Golden Globes and a few episodes of Magic's Biggest Secrets Finally Revealed.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 13, 2014)

South Park


----------



## Twylyght (Jan 14, 2014)

Being Human and Sleepy Hollow.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 14, 2014)

Jon Stewart


----------



## Wolveon (Jan 21, 2014)

Doctor Who.
Finally got around to watching The Time of the Doctor. Man, I'm really going to miss Matt.


----------



## Rixxin (Jan 22, 2014)

I recently started using netflix (Free month for now) and began watching the Stargate: Atlantis show. I barely watch tv or any kind of shows for that matter.  I've only watched 8 episodes so far but stargate ain't all that bad as i thought, so i'll possibly keep watching all the way till the end.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jan 23, 2014)

Conan, Dragons Defenders of Berk and Uncovering Aliens.


----------



## dialup (Jan 23, 2014)

Seinfeld.


----------



## Punnchy (Jan 31, 2014)

Several episodes of the walking dead


----------



## Sweetheartz22 (Jan 31, 2014)

I've been keeping up with Space Dandy since it's release a few weeks ago 
Even more amazing, it's created by the same creators who made Cowboy Bebop, Soul Eater, and Fullmetal Alchemist. What's not to love?!  
Note: Video is NSFW 

[video=youtube;mT6y1f_mPSc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mT6y1f_mPSc[/video]


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 31, 2014)

American Dad


----------



## Kazooie (Jan 31, 2014)

*Rick and Morty*

It is most excellent.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Jan 31, 2014)

_*Dragons: Riders of Berk:*_






Not to be confused with _Dragons: Defenders of Berk_. That's the second season. This one's the first. Watchcartoononline.com mixes them together, though, which is where I caught up with the series. 
I regret not watching this when it originally came out on TV because, while the animation is inevitably a teeny bit rougher than the movie's, it's still gorgeous. If you can, watch it in HD or get the DVDs. It's a fun, action-packed and heart-warming show. I highly recommend it.


----------



## Punnchy (Feb 1, 2014)

First episode of *Space Dandy*, glad they got that out of the way quickly this time...


----------



## Inpw (Feb 1, 2014)

The Mentalist S6E8

I am disappoint  

They could have chosen a better character for Red John like Rigsby or something. Or even that Van Pelt chick since she started working there right after Patrick. Would better explain why Red John was always a step ahead than him.


----------



## Punnchy (Feb 2, 2014)

Sadly, it was the superbowl.


----------



## Wolveon (Feb 3, 2014)

Punnchy said:


> Sadly, it was the superbowl.


Same. It was pretty entertaining though.


----------



## Twylyght (Feb 4, 2014)

Almost Human.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 4, 2014)

A show about the history of tattoos.  Extremely interesting.


----------



## Punnchy (Feb 5, 2014)

The most recent episode of Space Dandy


----------



## Portia's #1 Fan (Mar 4, 2014)

The Get Along Gang


----------



## Batty Krueger (Mar 4, 2014)

South Park


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Mar 5, 2014)

_*What's In The Barn?*_






I expected more cars (they only showed on on the entire series). Well, I still learned stuff.


----------



## Twylyght (Mar 8, 2014)

Grimm and Hannibal


----------



## NerdyMunk (Mar 8, 2014)

Star Wars The Clone Wars Season 6 on Netflix.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Mar 9, 2014)

_*Dragons: Defenders of Berk*_:





The second TV season of the franchise and boy was it _awesome!_ 
Though one wonders how they dealt with the antagonists. Even with the 2-part episode, one might think it felt a bit rushed. Just a bit. 
Still, wonderful quality and great episodes abound. 
Watch it in the best quality you can get your hands on. It's worth it.


----------



## Punnchy (Mar 10, 2014)

*Game of Thrones*


----------



## Batty Krueger (Mar 10, 2014)

King of the Hill


----------



## Picea (Mar 12, 2014)

I watched the last episode of True Detective, and was pretty into it.  I haven't watched any of the previous episodes.  It was like Twin Peaks mixed with, I don't know, a deep southern version of The Wire, but not much, really.  Dang good soundtrack, too.


----------



## Punnchy (Mar 13, 2014)

Girls Bravo
Fairy Tail
DBZA Ep 40


----------



## Phyre (Mar 13, 2014)

Hmm,last shows...

Well,the last show i've watched was Supernatural.But i also watch Sherlock,Doctor Who,Doctor House,Hercule Poirot,The Walking Dead and such.But the last one i've watched is Supernatural.

#fangasm


----------



## Weiss (Mar 13, 2014)

The Future Diary. Boss ass anime. Anyone want it for download?


----------



## Shaia (Mar 13, 2014)

Digimon Data Squad


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 13, 2014)

I just finished _Neon Genesis Evangelion _
It left me blinking in confusion.


----------



## Wolveon (Mar 13, 2014)

Angel Beats.


----------



## Picea (Mar 23, 2014)

I really wanted to re watch the last episode of Twin Peaks, so I did.       Holy fucking god damn jesus christ.


I've only watched the last two episodes of true detective and I really like it, , seems like a modern Lynchian show...  good music,  holy shits throughout,  I love any show that closes an episode playing Townes Van Zandt!


----------



## Punnchy (Mar 25, 2014)

*Dr. Horrible's sing along blog, *at like 4 in the morning.


----------



## Taralack (Mar 25, 2014)

Just finished Danganronpa last night.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Mar 26, 2014)

_*Rob Dyrdek's Fantasy Factory *_(Final Season)_*:*_





Saw the final season, complete with hour-long farewell episode and bonus/behind-the-scenes special.
 I've been watching this show since it first came out (2009). It's been 6 seasons and 64 episodes.
 I will miss it, but I'm kinda glad to see it end. Why? Because, just like Rob and the gang, I too want to move on.
Besides, even with their outrageous antics, there's only so much scripted 'reality' TV, bad music, and product placement a man can take.
Still, I do wish for some of that _Born A Lion_ merchandise...


----------



## Punnchy (Mar 28, 2014)

An episode of *Space Dandy* I really wish there was some plot.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Mar 28, 2014)

cops


----------



## Zenia (Mar 29, 2014)

Last night I watched 4 episodes of Drop Dead Diva. I had missed the last two episodes last season and the two episode premiere was last Sunday and I just got around to watching them all. I like that show.

The last entire series I watched was Stargate Atlantis. I felt like rewatching it.  Gonna get my hands on SG-1 again and rewatch it for the third time too. I like marathoning a whole season/series.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Mar 29, 2014)

X Files - Just starting season 4.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Mar 29, 2014)

I've checked and confirmed that I've watched the following:

-*Top Gear* (Series 4)
-_*Top Gear*_ (Series 6)
-_*Top Gear*_ (Series 8)
-_*Top Gear*_ (Series 11)
-_*Top Gear*_ (Series 13)
-*Top Gear* (Series 14)
-_*Top Gear*_ (Series 15)
-_*Top Gear*_ (Series 16)
-_*Top Gear*_ (Series 17)
-_*Top Gear *_(Series 19)
-_*Top Gear *_(Series 20)
-_*Top Gear*_ (Series 21)

It's frustrating that there are _TG_ series that I didn't include because I'm missing one or two episodes. Also, a lot of episodes were edited to fit the channel's _(BBC America_) 1-hour time frame. If I ever re-watch, I'll make sure it'll be in their original format.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Mar 29, 2014)

I've been catching up on "Brain Games" and "Big History".


----------



## odysee (Mar 30, 2014)

I've started watching death note its a really good anime, and game of thrones im crazy about!


----------



## Sweetheartz22 (Mar 31, 2014)

Nascar, The Walking Dead season finale, Space Dandy, South Park, and The Soup. Starting to watch the first season of Game of Thrones


----------



## Chromatic Kitty (Mar 31, 2014)

A few episodes of "Get Smart".


----------



## Punnchy (Apr 1, 2014)

Episode 12 of *Space Dandy*


----------

